# A Halloween Party in December



## bluetara2020 (Dec 4, 2006)

Just in case any of you are interested, I came across this the other day...

December 9th 2pm to 2am - At the Hilton Garden Inn in Edison, New Jersey - grab a room and spend the night - got a pretty good deal on a room block.

Halloween In December - A Wicked Event

I, personally, am getting really tired of hearing Christmas-bloody-carols everywhere I go.

I was tired of hearing them in frickin' October.

And I really miss Halloween. So....

I realize that, for some of you it's a long way to travel but I'd really like anyone interested to go to Halloween in December. I want you all to go because it's gonna be a blast - but only if we have people show up, of course. I mean we are going all out...

A murder mystery dinner, a costume contest, a dance with all sorts of Halloween music, Horror movie sceenings, A halloween showing of RHPS...

And vendors! We'll have leather and chainmail and t-shirts and all sorts of pretty, shiny sparkly things and some pretty cool artists selling their stuff...

And part of the proceeds will go to help Joseph D'Angeli - The NJ BatMan who lost his home and all his animal friends in a fire.

And candy! Did I mention that? In fact, we're going trick or treating. No, we are not too old.

And the biggest draw for this time of year?

No Christmas Carols.

Music, dancing, food and shopping and no Christmas carols for over 12 hours.

Just think of it as our holiday present to you.

Tickets are 15 dollars at the door.


----------

